# Proust e L’idiota  di Dostoevskij



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Analisi di un percorso di lettura       


Nel quinto volume della Recherche, La prisonnière, in una bella conversazione tra il narratore e Albertine, Proust sembra accennare in maniera apparentemente chiara a un tratto originale delle opere di Dostoevskij:


Madame de Sévigne, come Elstir, come Dostoevskij, anziché presentarci le cose nel loro ordine logico, cominciando cioè dalle cause, ci mostra anzitutto l’effetto, l’illusione che ci colpisce. Dostoevskij presenta nella stessa maniera i propri personaggi. Le loro azioni ci usano lo stesso inganno di quei paesaggi di Elstir in cui sembra che il mare sia il cielo (5).


Che cosa avevano in comune Madame de Sévigné, l’autrice delle celebri Lettres del classicismo francese, Elstir, il pittore della Recherche, e Dostoevskij? Secondo Proust li avvicina un principio compositivo: tutti e tre rappresentano gli oggetti non a partire dalle nozioni che hanno di essi ("le cause"), ma dalle impressioni che li colpiscono ("l’effetto"). L’idea di poter rappresentare un oggetto in maniera immediata, basandosi unicamente sulle impressioni sensibili, era in realtà largamente diffusa nella cultura francese di fine Ottocento. Proust probabilmente vi entrò in contatto grazie agli scritti di John Ruskin. In un celebre brano di Elements of Drawing, del 1856, Ruskin aveva parlato della necessità di recuperare un’ "innocenza dell’occhio", per poter arrivare ad una rappresentazione pura degli oggetti: 


L’intera capacità di dipingere dipende dal recupero di quella che si potrebbe definire "l’innocenza dell’occhio": cioè di una sorta di percezione infantile di queste macchie piatte di colore, viste a sé, senza coscienza alcuna di ciò che significano, così come le vedrebbe un cieco che improvvisamente recuperasse la vista (6).


Si tratta di un brano che Proust certamente conosceva - tra il 1899 e il 1900 aveva letto tutte le maggiori opere del critico inglese - e che lo aiutò a prendere coscienza del profondo legame che univa Ruskin alla pittura degli impressionisti (7). Tuttavia nel saggio John Ruskin, scritto nel 1900 in occasione della sua morte, Proust per illustrare il principio dello "sguardo innocente" fece riferimento ad un’altra opera non più teorica, ma grafica del grande critico. Parlò di una stampa di Ruskin — Amiens, le jour des Trépassés - presente ne La bibbia d’Amiens, in cui secondo lui il critico era riuscito ad arrivare ad una visione pura dell’oggetto, così come esso colpiva i sensi. La stampa mostrava la cattedrale d’Amiens ravvicinata e notevolmente ingrandita rispetto alla sua proporzione reale, come se si trovasse sul bordo de la Somme, e che, pur falsando la prospettiva tradizionale, sembrava cogliere la verità puramente visiva dell’oggetto. Riconoscendo al critico il merito di aver rappresentato la cattedrale non come la conosceva, ma come la percepiva, Proust affermava che Ruskin si rifaceva all’autorità di Turner. E riportava un aneddoto su come Turner una volta, dipingendo una veduta del porto di Plymouth, fosse riuscito a rappresentare non ciò che sapeva, ma ciò che vedeva (8).

Se osserviamo il quadro di Turner sul porto di Plymouth, ci accorgiamo che qui "l’impressione pura" si traduce in termini pittorici in qualcosa di ben diverso dal procedimento della stampa di Ruskin sulla cattedrale d’Amiens. Se in Ruskin "l’impressione pura" era ottenuta mediante una deformazione della prospettiva tradizionale - la prospettiva geometrica di origine rinascimentale - in modo tale da far apparire la cattedrale più grande e quasi sul bordo del fiume, in Turner tale impressione viene raggiunta grazie a una soppressione del contorno delle superfici e a una trasformazione delle figure in macchie di colore sfumate. Su questo diverso procedimento insiste ancora Ruskin in un altro scritto, che Proust ben conosceva, The Harbours of England, in cui il critico scrive: "Turner non poté mai tornare all’idea che esista una precisa distinzione tra mare e cielo, o mare e terra" (9). Per Proust, dunque, l’ "impressione pura" poteva essere raggiunta mediante procedimenti pittorici diversi.

Assimilando le idee di Ruskin negli ultimi anni dell’Ottocento, Proust assorbiva anche un ampio filone di pensiero primitivista e anti-intellettualista che aveva attraversato la cultura europea dell’Ottocento. Un contributo nel consolidare la concezione dello sguardo innocente gli viene certamente anche dal pensiero intuizionista di Bergson, in primo luogo dal suo Essai sur les données immédiates de la conscience (1889) e da Matière et mémoire (1896) (10). Bergson qui, in particolare, aveva parlato della "percezione pura" come di uno stato che "tramite l’eliminazione della memoria in tutte le sue forme" permetteva di ottenere "una visione a un tempo immediata e istantanea della materia", una "immagine pura" (11). In un altro saggio del 1901 il filosofo aveva scritto che solo l’artista, sia esso pittore, scultore, poeta o musicista, è in grado di percepire "le cose nella loro purezza originale" (12). Accanto allo "sguardo innocente" di Ruskin, Proust sembra dunque in questi anni assimilare la concezione bergsoniana della purezza delle percezioni che, pur con alcune significative differenze, si sovrappone alle idee già assorbite in campo pittorico e critico (13).

Alcuni anni dopo, nella Recherche du temps perdu, Proust non solo rievoca alcune di queste idee, ma riproduce nelle opere del pittore Elstir i procedimenti pittorici che aveva appreso da Ruskin, da Turner, dagli impressionisti. In All’ombra delle fanciulle in fiore, Elstir come Ruskin avverte la necessità di "spogliarsi, di fronte alla realtà, di tutte le nozioni della propria intelligenza" per recuperare una purezza dello sguardo (14). Nei suoi quadri il pittore aveva elaborato una maniera di rappresentare certi soggetti assai simile a quella di Ruskin nella stampa della cattedrale d’Amiens. Grazie a lui si era diffusa l’abitudine tra i pittori di rappresentare "una cattedrale, che siamo abituati a vedere in mezzo alla città, presa invece da un punto speciale, di dove apparirà trenta volte più alta delle case e situata a sperone in riva al fiume, dal quale è in realtà distante" (15). L’aspirazione di Elstir ad uno "sguardo innocente" si era tradotta nel suo linguaggio pittorico in una radicale trasformazione della prospettiva tradizionale di origine rinascimentale. Nelle sue marine le navi apparivano costruite sulla terraferma, tra le case, mentre gli uomini parevano correre nei flutti. Inoltre, nel quadro che Elstir dipinge sul porto di Carquethuit, che in realtà è una sintesi di due quadri di Turner, ritroviamo il medesimo procedimento di soppressione dei contorni e riduzione a macchie di colore sfumate presente nel quadro sul porto di Plymouth di Turner (16). Nell’ambiguità dei confini tra le superfici, in cui non si riconosceva dove finiva il mare e iniziava il cielo, Marcel riconosceva quella percezione poetica della realtà alla quale aveva attinto l’"occhio innocente" di Elstir.


A volte, alla mia finestra, nell’albergo di Balbec, (…) m’era accaduto, grazie ad un effetto di sole, di scambiare una parte più scura del mare per una costa lontana, o di guardare con gioia una zona azzurra e fluida senza sapere se appartenesse al mare o al cielo. (…). Ora, di questi rari momenti in cui si vede la natura com’è, poeticamente, era fatta l’opera di Elstir. Una delle sue metafore più frequenti nelle marine che aveva nel suo studio in quel momento era appunto quella che, confrontando la terra al mare, sopprimeva fra loro ogni distinzione (17). 


Ciò che a Proust appariva come "impressione pura" era in realtà l’effetto di una serie di procedimenti pittorici innovativi — dalla deformazione della prospettiva lineare, alla soppressione dei margini delle figure, al ricorso a macchie sfumate di colore — che rompevano con la tradizionale maniera di rappresentare gli oggetti (18). La novità di tali procedimenti, mettendo in crisi le abitudini visive dell’epoca, generava nell’osservatore un particolare impasse della ragione. Era questo impasse che egli chiamava una "visione pura", prerazionale, che pareva attingere alla realtà profonda delle cose. 




2. L’impressione pura di Madame de Sévigné


Ma com’era possibile tradurre la purezza di questo sguardo in letteratura, con le parole, anzichè con i colori e la prospettiva? La domanda è complessa se si tiene conto della concezione proustiana della parola, che tende a rifiutare la funzione referenziale denotativa del linguaggio. Anche in questo caso, Proust sembra sviluppare alcune riflessioni di Bergson, che aveva scritto:


Noi non vediamo le cose stesse, ma ci limitiamo molto spesso, a leggere delle etichette incollate su di esse. Questa tendenza, sorta dal bisogno, si è accentuata ancora di più sotto l’influenza del linguaggio. Poichè le parole indicano tutte dei generi, la parola, che non nota di una cosa se non la sua funzione più comune, si insinua tra la cosa e noi (19). 


In alcuni brani della Recherche Proust, come Bergson, sottolinea proprio la perdita d’espressività connessa alla funzione denotativa del linguaggio: 


I nomi che designano le cose rispondono sempre a una nozione dell’intelligenza, estranea alle nostre vere impressioni, e che ci costringe ad eliminare da queste tutto quanto non si riferisce a quella nozione (20).


Il linguaggio letterario, e quello prosastico in modo particolare, sembra dunque frapporsi come un ostacolo insormontabile al raggiungimento della percezione pura. Nelle pagine dedicate a Elstir, e in maniera ancora più chiara in quelle dedicate a Madame de Sévigné, Proust tuttavia suggerisce un mezzo per superararlo: la metafora. E con un agile salto epidittico salva in un colpo solo le Lettres di Madame de Sévigné e i romanzi di Dostoevskij:


Madame de Sévigné è una grande artista della stessa famiglia di un pittore che avrei incontrato a Balbec e che ebbe un influsso tanto profondo sulla mia visione delle cose: Elstir. Mi resi conto a Balbec come ella ci presenti le cose nella stessa maniera di Elstir, nell’ordine cioè delle nostre percezioni, anziché cominciare con lo spiegarne la causa. Ma già quel pomeriggio, in quel vagone, rileggendo la lettera dove appare il chiaro di luna: "Non potei resistere alla tentazione, mi metto tutte le cuffie e i berretti che non erano necessari, vado in quel viale dove l’aria è dolce come in camera mia; vi trovo mille stramberie, frati bianchi e neri, parecchie monache grigie e bianche, panni di bucato buttati qua e là, uomini sepolti rigidi contro gli alberi, ecc." rimasi entusiasta di quello che avrei chiamato qualche tempo dopo (non dipinge forse i paesaggi allo stesso modo come lui i caratteri?) il lato Dostojevskij delle Lettere di Madame de Sévigné (21). 


Con quest’audace salto triplo Proust connetteva, in realtà, procedimenti formali molto diversi. Nel brano della lettera di Madame de Sévigné riportato da Proust ci troviamo di fronte a una serie di metafore "difficili", di cui non è facile riconoscere l’oggetto. Si tratta di metafore "a termine unico", ovvero di metafore in cui l’oggetto di riferimento è taciuto. Ciò che nella lettera di Madame de Sévigné le appare come frati e monache, panni di bucato, uomini sepolti contro alberi, sono forse pietre bianche, oggetti di marmo, grossi tronchi d’albero disseminati nel parco. Si tratta di un procedimento ben diverso dallo "sguardo innocente" di Ruskin, che presuppone l’assenza di nozioni complesse. Qui invece ci troviamo di fronte proprio a nozioni complesse, "frati", "monache", "uomini sepolti", non macchie bianche, grigie, ecc.. Ma la soppressione del termine di riferimento genera una medesima difficoltà di riconoscimento, quel medesimo impasse della ragione che tanto avevano affascinato il Narratore della Recherche di fronte alle zone confuse tra mare e cielo nelle marine di Elstir (che non a caso Proust definiva "metafore visive"). Già da alcuni anni Proust aveva riconosciuto nella metafora la facoltà di resuscitare la purezza delle prime impressioni: "metafore che ricompongono e ci restituiscono la menzogna della nostra prima impressione (…) che sostituiscono alla constatazione di ciò che è, la resurrezione di quel che abbiamo provato" (22). Ora, nella Recherche, Proust aveva intravisto nella difficoltà generata dalle particolari metafore delle Lettres la possibilità di accostare l’opera di Madame de Sévigné a quella di Elstir. E l’accostamento ci appare oggi forse più ardito, in quanto la nostra capacità di reazione di fronte a questi procedimenti si è sviluppata con un ritmo ben differente. 




3. Contraddizione dei personaggi di Dostoevskij


Ma non vi è traccia di simili metafore nei romanzi di Dostoevskij. Come poteva Dostoevskij, secondo Proust, ottenere con i suoi personaggi quello che Madame de Sévigné aveva realizzato con il paesaggio? Nelle bellissime pagine che egli dedica a Dostoevskij ne La prisonnière è soprattutto il comportamento dei personaggi femminili dell’ Idiota (e in secondo luogo dei Fratelli Karamazov) ad attrarre la sua attenzione. E’ questo l’elemento che maggiormente lo interessa di Dostoevskij. Proust, in particolare, avverte una particolare contraddizione tra il loro comportamento e la loro natura profonda. Le donne di Dostoevskij, tutte simili tra loro, si comportano in maniera contraddittoria, le loro azioni sembrano non rivelarne la vera natura. 


La donna di Dostoevskij (altrettanto singolare di quella di Rembrandt), con il suo volto misterioso, di una bellezza piena d’incanto che si trasforma d’improvviso, come se lei avesse recitato la commedia della bontà, in un’insolenza terribile (sebbene, in fondo, essa piuttosto sembri buona) non è forse sempre la stessa sia che si tratti di Nastasja Filippovna, che scrive lettere d’amore ad Aglaja e le confessa di odiarla, oppure in una visita perfettamente identica a questa — nonché a quella durante la quale Nastas’ja Filippovna insulta i genitore di Ganja - di Gruscenka, prima così gentile con Caterina Ivanovna, la quale l’aveva creduta terribile, e che poi svela d’improvviso la sua cattiveria insultandola (pur essendo in fondo, buona)? (23) 


L’impressione di misteriosa bellezza dei personaggi dostoevskiani nasce in primo luogo, agli occhi di Proust, da una zona d’ombra nel loro comportamento. Era un’impressione che condivideva con alcuni tra i più sensibili scrittori contemporanei. Oscar Wilde, ad esempio, anni prima aveva notato che i personaggi dostoevskiani "ci colpiscono sempre con quello che dicono e fanno pur mantenendo sempre in sé, fino alla fine, il segreto della loro esistenza" (24). André Gide in un discorso su Dostoevskij, ben noto a Proust, aveva scritto che Dostoevskij "non dipinge mai, per così dire, le grandi figure in primo piano, ma lascia che siano a dipingersi da sole, nel corso del libro, in un ritratto continuamente mutevole, mai compiuto. I suoi personaggi rimangono sempre in formazione, sempre mal liberati dall’ombra" (25). 

 Proust, tuttavia, indica con precisione che quella zona d’ombra che egli percepisce nel comportamento dei personaggi nasce da un senso di contraddizione tra quello che essi fanno e ciò che realmente sono. E’ interessante analizzare quali elementi contribuiscono a determinare l’impressione di Proust. Mi sembra, in generale, che essa possa essere ricondotta all’effetto di tre fattori distinti, che in misura diversa condizionano la lettura di Proust: alcune particolarità della tecnica narrativa di Dostoevskij; i caratteri del testo concreto letto da Proust, ovvero la traduzione dell’Idiota di Victor Derély; la prassi di lettura di Proust, ovvero la maniera concreta in cui egli leggeva quel testo, riflesso di una particolare idea di letteratura. 


3.1 Un ruolo di primo piano nel determinare l’impressione di Proust va certamente attribuito ad una serie di procedimenti formali innovativi introdotti da Dostoevskij nell’Idiota in maniera quanto mai esplicita. Il più evidente è la drastica riduzione d’informazione del narratore sui personaggi della sua storia. Rispetto alla tradizione romanzesca dell’epoca, non solo russa ma anche francese, il narratore dell’Idiota, che non è un personaggio, si presenta palesemente sprovvisto di spiegazioni sul comportamento dei suoi eroi. Alla fine del romanzo egli ancora può affermare: "Erano passate due settimane dagli avvenimenti narrati nel capitolo precedente e la situazione dei protagonisti della nostra storia era così mutata che ci risulta oltremodo difficile procedere nella narrazione senza fornire alcune spiegazioni. Tuttavia, noi sentiamo di doverci attenere alla mera esposizione dei fatti, senza dare particolari spiegazioni, e questo per una ragione molto semplice: perchè noi stessi in molti casi troviamo difficile spiegare l’accaduto." (26). A differenza dei narratori di Turgenev, di Tolstoj, di Zola, o dello stesso Flaubert, il meno "onnisciente" tra i francesi e il più vicino a Proust, il narratore di Dostoevskij, a partire dall’Idiota e sempre più nei romanzi successivi, mostra di non conoscere le ragioni che muovono i suoi eroi. Egli, pur non essendo un personaggio, è partecipe della loro limitatezza prospettica. Anziché esserne al di sopra, è vicino a loro. Bachtin parla di una "narrazione senza prospettiva", intendendo la presenza di un narratore con un punto di vista mobile e "estremamente ravvicinato" rispetto ai personaggi (27). 

L’assenza di una prospettiva distanziata dai personaggi, d’altra parte, determina una serie di procedimenti narrativi di compensazione. Piuttosto frequente è, ad esempio, il procedimento che consiste nella fusione del punto di vista del narratore con quello del personaggio. Lo notiamo nel brano in cui il narratore descrive lo stupore di Tockij, il seduttore della giovanissima Nastas’ja Filippovna, di fronte al repentino cambiamento dell’aspetto della giovane alla notizia del suo matrimonio: 


Negli ultimi due anni egli (Tockij) spesso si stupiva del cambiamento del colorito del volto di Nastas’ja Filippovna. Stava diventando terribilmente pallida e — che strano — questo la rendeva più bella (28). 


In questo caso il punto di vista del narratore sembra fondersi con quello di Tockij: nel suo "che strano" risuona la voce sconcertata e inquieta del seduttore di Nastas’ja Filippovna. 

Poichè il narratore sembra non conoscere le ragioni che muovono i suoi eroi, egli spesso tende ad assumere su di sé giudizi d’altri personaggi che circondano l’eroe. La ripresa di parole e giudizi altrui talvolta è marcata dall’uso delle virgolette, più spesso si avverte solo dall’accentuazione di una particolare intonazione. Ciò avviene in particolare nelle scene di gruppo, in cui di frequente il narratore si nasconde dietro le voci della società benpensante. Nel riprendere i giudizi altrui, tuttavia, egli talvolta li ripete con un’intonazione diversa, li modula, distaccandosene, ora con un’intonazione ironica, ora caustica o sprezzante (29). Noi avvertiamo come egli riporti parole altrui, ma al tempo stesso sentiamo come accentuandone i toni, se ne distanzi, in parte li ridicolizzi. Lo notiamo, ad esempio, nel brano in cui il narratore racconta della reazione di Myskin alla notizia della proposta di matrimonio di Ganja ad Aglaja, e della prova di Ganja di bruciarsi un dito per amore di lei.


Questi fatti giunsero all’orecchio del principe il giorno successivo, grazie a Ippolit. Lo stesso Ippolit, che ormai non si poteva più alzare dal letto, mandò a chiamare apposta il Principe per comunicargli questa notizia. Come avesse fatto a saperlo Ippolit, questo non ci è noto, ma quando anche il principe venne a sapere della candela e del dito, egli si mise a ridere tanto da sorprendere lo stesso Ippolit; poi, improvvisamente, si mise a tremare e iniziò a piangere... In generale, quei giorni, era molto agitato e in uno stato di straordinaria inquietudine, indefinita e tormentosa. Ippolit affermava che gli sembrava che avesse perso la ragione; ma una cosa del genere non poteva essere affermata con certezza.

Presentando questi fatti, e rifiutandoci di darne una spiegazione, noi non desideriamo affatto giustificare il nostro eroe di fronte ai nostri lettori. Anzi, siamo pronti a condividere lo sdegno che ha suscitato perfino tra i suoi amici. Persino Vera Lebedeva fu indignata con lui per un certo tempo, persino Kolja fu indignato (…). Noi, del resto, siamo del tutto e massimamente d’accordo con le parole potenti, e persino profonde dal punto di vista psicologico, che senza tante cerimonie pronunciò Evgenij Pavlovic in una conversazione amichevole avuta con il principe sei o sette giorni dopo i fatti a casa di Nastas’ja Filippovna. Notiamo, tra l’altro, che non solo gli Epancin… (30). 


In questo brano il narratore dà vita a una vera e propria partitura d’intonazioni diverse. Dapprima sembra assumere il punto di vista e il tono di Ippolit su Myskin ("In generale, quei giorni, era molto agitato…"), da cui tuttavia prende alcune distanze ("ma una cosa del genere…"). Poi, gradualmente, passa ad aderire al punto di vista della società che ruota attorno agli Epancin ("siamo pronti a condividere lo sdegno…"), ne imita i toni, gli fa il verso, fino al momento in cui se ne distacca e inizia a ridicolizzare la maniera enfatica di parlare di Evgenij Pavlovic Epancin (le "parole potenti"). Il narratore, così, sembra realizzare una vera esecuzione d’intonazioni diverse in cui la funzione semantica del discorso appare quasi secondaria rispetto alla modulazione del tono. Non vi è nessuna ragione per cui il narratore avrebbe dovuto "giustificare" il comportamento di Myskin di fronte ai suoi lettori, visto che egli ha semplicemente pianto. La frase sembra invece essere dettata al narratore dalla necessità di inserire sul piano della narrazione, mediante variazioni di tono, nuove voci e punti di vista dei partecipanti alla serata. Alla fine, però, come risultato, il lettore non sa più quale sia la vera ragione delle lacrime di Myskin. Il narratore, nascondendosi dietro le voci altrui, non dà una sua spiegazione, e il lettore non ha alcun punto di appoggio da cui valutare gli eventi. 

Così il narratore dell’Idiota nel corso del romanzo, assimilando continuamente nuovi punti di vista, mima un ampio registro d’intonazioni diverse, senza mai mostrare la sua vera voce e il suo punto di vista. Tale peculiarità della narrazione, in cui a volte è addirittura l’intonazione a dettare il senso della frase, può essere legata alla prassi di scrittura di Dostoevskij. Sappiamo che molti dei capitoli dell’Idiota vennero scritti senza aver un piano dettagliato. Questo ha influito certamente sulla mancanza di una posizione fissa del narratore rispetto a eventi e personaggi. Durante la composizione degli ultimi romanzi, del resto, l’elaborazione fonica del testo sembra assumere un ruolo sempre più rilevante. La composizione dell’Idiota e dei romanzi successivi nasce, infatti, da un’elaborazione vocale dei testi a partire da una massa di schemi d’intreccio numerosi, ma assai sintetici. Come testimonia la moglie dello scrittore, Dostoevskij elaborava il testo ad alta voce dettandolo alla moglie stessa, che stenografava le sue parole su un quaderno (31). L’elaborazione vocale del testo non si riflette solo nella struttura stilistica dell’opera finale, ma è già presente nel suo orizzonte di creazione sin dalla composizione degli appunti preparatori. Ad esempio negli appunti del 10 marzo 1868 troviamo l’indicazione: "NB. Aglaja dice a Nastas’ja Filippovna che lei sposa il Principe perché è un ricco idiota. Ma da alcune note della voce e da alcune esclamazioni N(astas’ja) F(ilippovna) capisce che lei ama il Principe" (32). Oppure dagli appunti su I demoni: "La cosa più importante: un tono particolare del racconto e tutto è salvo. Il tono consiste nel non chiarire Necaev e il principe" (33). Quest’ultima osservazione è particolarmente interessante, perché Dostoevskij sembra alludere alla modulazione dell’intonazione del narratore come un procedimento per non chiarire, ma nascondere la vera identità del personaggio. Attraverso la mobilità del punto di vista del narratore, la sua continua imitazione dei toni degli altri personaggi, Dostoevskij evita di restituire al lettore un’immagine fissa e coerente dei suoi eroi (34). Il punto di vista del narratore su di loro ci viene continuamente nascosto, noi sentiamo solo voci e giudizi contraddittori di altri personaggi sull’eroe. Ci troviamo di fronte alle azioni contraddittorie degli eroi e a giudizi contrastanti delle figure che li circondano e non abbiamo nessun mezzo per riportare a unità e coerenza il loro comportamento. Nella difficoltà di fronte a questa nuova forma di personaggio, mobile, instabile, incoerente, Proust avverte quel medesimo impasse della ragione che aveva provato di fronte alle opere degli impressionisti, o alla lettera sul parco di Madame de Sévigné. 


3.2 Vi è però un altro fattore che ha accentuato l’impressione di una contraddittorietà profonda dei personaggi dostoevskiani, un fattore che non è stato sufficientemente valutato dalla critica, ma che ha influito considerevolmente sulla ricezione di Dostoevskij alla fine dell’Ottocento: le traduzioni. Proust avvertiva che il testo dell’Idiota tradotto da Victor Derély falsava l’originale, - "l’ho letto solo in delle terribili traduzioni" scrisse - ma non poteva valutare i contorni della sua deformazione. Qui è possibile individuare alcuni effetti di questa deformazione. 

Il primo, e forse il più evidente, è l’eliminazione di quegli elementi testuali che sottolineano la scarsa informazione del narratore sugli eventi della sua storia. Il traduttore si preoccupa di frequente di eliminare tutti quegli avverbi e locuzioni dubitative (come "kak-to", "kazhetsja", "kak by", ecc. "in qualche modo", "sembrerebbe che" "parrebbe") che, oltre a conferire un carattere colloquiale al discorso del narratore, danno un senso di particolare incertezza e instabilità degli eventi o dei personaggi rappresentati. Come risultatato, la narrazione dostoevskiana, fortemente soggettiva e orientata sul parlato, assume nella traduzione un rilievo decisamente più oggettivo e letterario. Ciò che appariva come una voce, sembra assumere la rilevanza del fatto.

I tagli e le censure del traduttore, del resto, si spingono al punto di sopprimere tutto ciò che esula dalla tradizionale concezione ottocentesca del narratore. Così, in generale, Derély si mostra incapace di recepire l’idea dostoevskiana di una narrazione indipendente dalle intenzioni del narratore (35). Ad esempio, nella seguente digressione, il narratore dostoevskiano riconosce che "les causes des actions humains sont d’ordinaire infiniment plus complexes et plus variées qu’on ne se les figure après l’événement. Parfois le mieux pour le narrateur est de se borner au simple exposé des faits. Ainsi allons-nous procéder dans l’explication de la catastrophe survenue au général" (36). Ma di seguito il traduttore sopprime l’affermazione in cui il narratore chiarisce l’indipendenza della narrazione dalla sua volontà: "poiché nonostante tutti i nostri sforzi siamo assolutamente costretti a dedicare a questo personaggio minore del nostro racconto un po’ più di attenzione e di spazio di quanto fino ad ora avremmo voluto" (37).

 Un altro effetto della traduzione è la riduzione di quella varia gamma d’intonazioni, di "parole altrui", mutuate da altri personaggi, di cui si carica la voce del narratore nel testo russo. Così, ad esempio, quando viene presentato il personaggio di Nastas’ja Filippovna il narratore dostoevskiano, assumendo il tono della società benpensante, con caustica e violenta ironia fa allusioni alle frequenti visite di piacere di Tockij, il padrino e seduttore della giovane orfana, nella casa che aveva fatto allestire per i loro incontri. Nella traduzione francese l’intonazione caustica della società benpensante scompare del tutto, e gli incontri di Tockij con Nastas’ja appaiono quasi ingenue e affettuose visite di cortesia. 


Et au bout de quinze jours Totzky lui-meme arriva... Dès lors il parut affectionner tout particulièrment ce modest hameau perdu au milieu des steppes; chaque été il y venait passer deux ou trois mois. Ainsi s’écoulèrent quatre années d’un bonheur élégant et calme (38)


Come conseguenza, la successiva reazione d’odio di Nastas’ja contro Tockij appare nella traduzione francese ben più inattesa e inspiegata. 

In altri casi, il traduttore, sopprimendo la ricca gamma d’echi della parola altrui nel discorso del narratore, è poi costretto a riportare quelle voci in discorso diretto (39). Altre volte, ancora, la sua tendenza a creare una distanza tra la voce del narratore e la voce dei personaggi lo costringono a cambiare completamente il punto di vista da cui si osserva una scena. Ad esempio, le prime reazioni alla visita di Nastas’ja Filippovna a casa di Ganja, che nell’originale vengono presentate da un narratore assai prossimo al punto di vista di Ganja, nella traduzione vengono rappresentate da un narratore impersonale e distaccato, per cui Aglaja da "sorella" diventa nella traduzione francese "la figlia di Nina Aleksandrovna" (40).

Come risultato di questi interventi il testo dostoevskiano perde quella ricchezza d’intonazioni ed echi diversi che nell’originale s’insinuano e risuonano nella voce del narratore. La contraddittorietà dei personaggi di Dostoevskij, che nell’originale erano il risultato di una rappresentazione da punti di vista mobili e distinti che s’innestavano nella prospettiva del narratore, assume nella traduzione francese un rilievo maggiormente statico, oggettivo.




4. Effetti di una lettura silenziosa


 La lettura dell’Idiota, avvenuta quando già una parte della Recherche era composta, conferma e consolida una serie d’intuizioni artistiche e conoscitive già precedentemente maturate. Pur avvertendo la novità compositiva dei personaggi dostoevskiani, Proust non ne assimila i principi compositivi. Michel Raimond nota giustamente a proposito delle contraddizioni dei personaggi proustiani che: "in Proust vi è poco di quelle contraddizioni sumultanee che abbondano in Dostoevskij. La maggior parte delle volte le contraddizioni sono quelle di due momenti differenti della vita" (41). La contraddittorietà dei personaggi proustiani è mobilità di caratteri che si evolvono nel tempo, che mostrano un volto nuovo per il morbido fluire della loro esistenza e per l’oscillante distacco della coscienza che li osserva. Proust, piuttosto, sembra operare sui personaggi dostoevskiani delle deformazioni nella direzione opposta: anziché disciogliere le loro contraddizioni nel fluire del tempo le pietrifica in un calco misterioso. Nelle celebri pagine della Prisonnière, Proust tende a immobilizzare le figure femminili dell’Idiota in un ritratto silenzioso e statuario che finisce per trasferire a tutte le figure di Dostoevskij. Non si tratta soltanto dell’idea, che Marcel sta illustrando ad Albertine, secondo cui i grandi scrittori, in fondo, non hanno scritto che un’opera sola, in tutte le opere attraverso mezzi diversi si rifrange la stessa bellezza. Vi è qualcosa di più, vi è la tendenza a conferire un carattere di silenziosa "statuarietà" alle figure di Dostoevskij. 


Non è forse un motivo semplice e scultoreo, degno dell’arte più antica, un fregio ininterrotto e ripreso avente come tema la vendetta e l’espiazione, il delitto di Karamazov padre che ingravida la povera mentecatta (…) E’ questo il primo episodio: misterioso, grande, augusto, come una creazione della Donna nelle sculture di Orvieto (…) cui segue poco dopo un atto anch’esso misteriosamente scultoreo e inesplicato, di una bellezza non meno oscura e naturale del parto nel giardino" (42) 


Dopo aver accostato Nastas’ja Filippovna alle marine di Elstir, al parco con le pietre bianche di Madame de Sévigné, nella Prisonnière egli investe di questo carattere silenziosamente scultoreo anche i personaggi dei Fratelli Karamazov. Non mi sembra arbitrario scorgere in questo procedimento d’oggettivazione, di cui già abbiamo osservato alcune tappe particolari, l’influenza di un altro fattore, più ampio ed epocale, la trasformazione di una pratica di lettura che tra Otto e Novecento cambia in modo sostanziale il rapporto con la parola scritta. Di questa trasformazione l’opera proustiana porta profondamente il segno, e la particolare concezione della lettura di Proust ne esplicita alcuni tratti. 

La ricchezza di voci e intonazioni diverse, che si avvertono nella narrazione di Dostoevskij, sono il riflesso di una "pluridiscorsività" sociale artisticamente organizzata (Bachtin) che si valorizza all’interno di una tradizione letteraria, come quella russa, in cui la parola risuona a pieno nella pratica sociale della lettura ad alta voce. La concezione della lettura di Proust, espressione di una pratica sociale diversa che egli porta alle estreme conseguenze, sembra porsi in maniera diametralmente opposta rispetto ad essa. Essa presuppone un contatto con il testo in una condizione d’assoluta solitudine e silenzio. "L’atmosfera di questa pura amicizia è il silenzio, più puro della parola", scrive Proust della lettura (43). Ma questa condizione è il presupposto per sopprimere nel testo di Dostoevskij ciò che l’autore russo voleva enfatizzare: la presenza di voci, toni, punti di vista altrui che si modulano in variegate intonazioni nell’orizzonte del narratore. Nel romanzo di Dostoevskij la parola aspira ad entrare in dialogo con il lettore, essa ne anticipa le reazioni e tiene conto delle possibili risposte. Proust, al contrario, desidera che nel silenzio della lettura le ragioni del lettore si facciano mute. "Il silenzio non reca, come la parola, il segno dei nostri difetti, delle nostre smancerie. E’ puro, è davvero un’atmosfera. Tra il pensiero dello scrittore e il nostro, non si interpongono gli elementi irriducibili, refrattari al pensiero, dei nostri differenti egoismi." (44) Rifiutando l’idea di Ruskin della lettura come conversazione, Proust cerca nella lettura silenziosa un’iniziazione. E questa iniziazione, silenziosa, solitaria, può nascere solo dal contatto con quello che Dostoevskij nei suoi romanzi cercava di nascondere, la pura voce dell’autore. "Il linguaggio del libro è talmente puro (se il libro merita questo nome), reso trasparente dal pensiero del suo autore che ne ha estratto tutto ciò che gli era estraneo fino a farne l’immagine fedele di sé", fino a lasciar scorgere "quell’unica intonazione della personalità" (45). E’ esattamente l’opposto della concezione del romanzo di Dostoevskij. 

La lettura, per Proust, non è un momento della vita spirituale, è la soglia della vita spirituale. Il libro non può fornirci altre verità se non quella di suscitare in noi un desiderio, una tensione, un’ombra della verità che ci spinga ad andare a cercarla in noi stessi. "Noi sentiamo benissimo che la nostra saggezza comincia là dove finisce quella dello scrittore; e vorremmo che egli ci desse delle risposte, mentre tutto quanto egli può fare è solo d’ispirarci dei desideri. Desideri che può destare in noi solo facendoci contemplare la bellezza suprema che il supremo sforzo della sua arte gli ha permesso di attingere" (46). L’ombra di verità che egli ci lascia scorgere, la bruma attraverso cui i nostri avidi occhi vorrebbero penetrare, sono i personaggi di Dostoevskij. Se Proust ne deforma i contorni, trasformandoli da impalpabile incontro di voci dissonanti in statue silenziose, è per permettere al lettore di cercare in sé a partire dallo loro concreta contraddittorietà la verità a cui aspira. Dostoevskij aveva scritto un’opera in cui si rappresentavano le azioni di un eroe a partire dalle impressioni che colpivano gli altri personaggi, tenendo accuratamente celata la voce dell’autore. Proust vi legge un’opera che rappresenta quelle azioni a partire "dall’illusione che ci colspisce", dalle impressioni che colpiscono l’autore e i lettori (47). Se egli sposta la sede delle loro contraddizioni, è perché queste assumano un rilievo oggettivo a partire dal quale il lettore possa iniziare la sua ricerca. Egli trasforma un’opera che metteva in scena l’inconoscibilità del comportamento umano in uno strumento di conoscenza del mondo interiore del lettore.

Sradicato dal suo naturale contesto l’Idiota di Dostoevskij perde così la sua ricca gamma di voci, d’intonazioni, d’accenti rivolti ad una tradizione letteraria in cui la parola risuona nelle sue innumerevoli tonalità nell’atto della lettura ad alta voce. Nel nuovo contesto, il romanzo, smarrita la sua mobile sonorità, assume un rilievo silenzioso, oggettivo, statuario, che permette di inserirlo nella sua apollinea mutezza in un nuovo gruppo monumentale, accanto ai quadri di Elstir, alle pietre del parco di Madame de Sévigné, alle statue del Duomo di Orvieto.


----------

